# دموع ابونا مكاري يونان علي اقباط نجع حمادي واجتماع للصلي



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QrKBoky0dLI&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2010)

حقيقى حاجة تحزن جداا
يارب ارحمنا وارحم شعبك​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2010)

*يارب اتصرف*
​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 يناير 2010)

يارب وقف دا كله


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يناير 2010)

*فعلا صلاه مؤثره جدااااااا
يارب اسمع لصلوات وتضرعات ولادك​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 يناير 2010)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## طحبوش (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا ارحمنا صلب في ليلة الميلاد........


----------



## رنا مصر (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا كبير


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2010)

*هم الان مع المسيح*
*ربنا يعزى اهاليهم  ونطلب منة ان يعزى نفوسنا قى فراق اخوتنا*


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2010)

الكل بيبكى على الشهداء 

ربنا يرحمهم  ويصبر اهاليهم
​


----------



## magdyonly (9 يناير 2010)

الله لنا ملجأ في الضيقات
صلوووووووووووا  بدموع
قريب هو الرب من الذين يصرخون اليه


----------



## bent almalk (9 يناير 2010)

*يايســـــــــــــــــــــــــــوع اليك نصرخ​*


----------



## tena_tntn (9 يناير 2010)

*ربا يصبر اهليهم 
*


----------



## sony_33 (9 يناير 2010)

*رد ابونا مكارى القوى على احداث نجع حمادى*

[YOUTUBE]zP0WvVv8KhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coptic hero (9 يناير 2010)

*صلاة مؤثرة جدا جدا هذا الفرق بين مسيحى حقيقى مثل ابونا مكارى وانسان ناكر للايمان مثل مجدى ايوب كلب السلطه​*


----------



## assyrian girl (10 يناير 2010)

ya rab Amen


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2010)

*الكتاب المقدس*
* يقول*
*وصلّوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا.طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها*​


----------



## hanyromil1 (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعزى اهل شهداء نجع حمادى والمسيح يحافظ على شعبه من الإضطهاد


----------



## yousef_assiut (10 يناير 2010)

اولا المسيح يعزينا نحن قبل اهل نجي حمادي
ثانيا الرجاء وضع عظه ابونا مكاري كاملة عن هذا الموضوع
ثالثا سمعت ان هناك صوم انثطاعي 3 أيام هل هذا صحيح


----------



## Boutros Popos (11 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## androw2000 (12 يناير 2010)

*احنا عارفين كويس إن ربنا لا يتركنا ولكن كل شىء بأوان وأحنا عارفين كويس ان أكيد فى حكمة ربنا فى الأخير عن رد الصلاة علشان يظهر مجد ربنا وأكيد ربنا يقدر وأكيد ربنا ها يعمل حاجة ولكن لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت وليكن الرب معنا ولا يتركنا ارحمنا يارب ونجينا وقف معنا واحنا معاك يارب مهما تسمح لأبليس وأعوانة إنه يعمل فينا ولكن لا تتركنا ولا تتخلا عنا فنحن بدونك لا نقدر إن نعمل شيئا .*
*أمين*​


----------

